# Flexible PVC?



## koba56 (Jul 2, 2019)

I have a quote for an irrigation install. It's for 51 heads across 17 zones. 
The quote lists the pipe as flexible PVC buried at 12". Is this normal practice? I was expecting rigid PVC.


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

totally normal.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

koba56 said:


> I have a quote for an irrigation install. It's for 51 heads across 17 zones.
> The quote lists the pipe as flexible PVC buried at 12". Is this normal practice? I was expecting rigid PVC.


Normal to use flex pvc/poly lines for your laterals, but there should be some rigid pvc in that quote for your main line before you reach the valves.


----------



## koba56 (Jul 2, 2019)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

You'd be surprised how flexible PVC is. The pros get it from ewing, siteone, not HD (whatever brand is not as flexible)


----------

